

The world is spinning out of control - jebblue

The world is spinning out of control, here are links that prove it:<p>Software will take over the world:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.slashdot.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;14&#x2F;03&#x2F;17&#x2F;0133222&#x2F;gates-warns-of-software-replacing-people-greenspan-says-h-1bs-fix-inequity<p>The bad guys make it rich?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.slashdot.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;14&#x2F;03&#x2F;16&#x2F;2139231&#x2F;alibaba-confirms-plans-to-offer-ipo-in-us<p>The Kremlin gets DDOS&#x27;ed? The Kremlin?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;tech-policy&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;kremlin-gets-ddosd-by-anonymous-caucasus&#x2F;<p>Google and Microsoft working together?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;gadgets&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;google-and-microsoft-are-out-to-stop-dual-boot-windowsandroid-devices&#x2F;<p>Animals killed the free market?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.salon.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;15&#x2F;how_the_meat_industry_killed_the_free_market&#x2F;
======
zaroth
Out of _whose_ control?

~~~
skidoo
Don't look at me man, I voted ZOD.

But this makes me recall the line from Alan Moore-

“Yes, there is a conspiracy, indeed there are a great number of conspiracies,
all tripping each other up… the main thing that I learned about conspiracy
theories is that conspiracy theorists actually believe in the conspiracy
because that is more comforting. The truth of the world is that it is chaotic.
The truth is, that it is not the Jewish banking conspiracy, or the grey
aliens, or the twelve-foot reptiloids from another dimension that are in
control, the truth is far more frightening; no-one is in control, the world is
rudderless.”

~~~
transfire
Don't believe that for a moment. Yes, not every aspect is under control
(obviously). And yes, various factions vying for various aspects of control
trip each other up (thank goodness). But these powerful factions do exist and
amongst themselves are "conspiring" to make a great many decisions that effect
a hell of a lot of people.

And no it is not "grey aliens" or "reptiloids". It is simply the very rich and
well organized.

